# The Passing of Ed ("Paps") Rhode



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*We lost a great one*

I knew Ed from way back,he was who I wanted to be,as a shooter and as a man.I shot with him in the PAA and plenty of sectionals also.Ed leaves us as a legend and with dignity....he was respected and loved by everyone around him.
RIP Ed,you will always be my hero.
Dean Pridgen


----------

